
Competitors ready to challenge iPhone - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/10/13/BUGF13EC1T.DTL
======
vaksel
not going to happen. The main problem is that in the minds of consumers there
is now 3 categories: a cell phone, an iPhone and a blackberry. So any
"competitors" to iPhone just fall into the cell phone category, and thus get
pretty much ignored by many people as not being anything special

------
lpgauth
Only 2 years late... The only way to dethrone the iphone is to innovate even
more which is not an easy task.

------
echair
...while Apple is already working on whatever comes next.

------
fallentimes
I've heard this song before.

~~~
silencio
And since 2001, I haven't seen any actually succeed (i.e. iPod _killer_ s from
microsoft, iriver, cowon, sandisk et al), although there are a fair number of
worthy competitors :)

